# My V-Cube 6 arrived in pieces



## cookingfat (Jun 26, 2009)

Today I got my White V-Cube set, I'm pleased as they only took about 6 days to arrive, but when I looked at the V6 the box was full of pieces and one of the middle layers was turned at a 45 degree angle.  

I took some pictures > 











I'm quite disappointed, but I understand that it's probably not Verdes' fault. 

I have absolutely no clue on how to fix it, so I'll probably go and look up a video on how to reassemble it, if anyone can post a link to a good tutorial, that would be great too. 

The main reason I'm posting this is to share my experience with these cubes arriving, to see if it happened to anyone else and to see what other people think about it. Also on closer inspection of the V6, there are a lot of imperfections on the outside of the pieces, which is quite annoying, but I suppose I will sand them down. 

About the other cubes, the 5 and 7 seem fine. The 5 is a bit stiff at the moment and is oozing this oily lubricant from the inside (what is this anyway?) I'm sure it will get better after a few solves. No problems with the 7 either. Sticker quality is not very good, lots of bubbles underneath them on all the cubes and some are not stuck on straight. Also I don't like the black stickers either as they confuse me. Might switch for white at some point.


----------



## KubeKid73 (Jun 26, 2009)

That's weird. All of mine were assembled. And my V-6 was the one that was super oily/wet. And the V-6 had the bumpy stickers. If you take the cube apart yourself (even just a corner of it) you can learn how to put it back together. I took mine apart a little, and its pretty cool, and its easy to reassemble. I think MMP has a disassembly/reassembly tutorial.


----------



## Daniel Wu (Jun 26, 2009)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=acbSydMHeZ0

If the v6 is oily, I would dry the internal pieces off.


----------



## anythingtwisty (Jun 26, 2009)

I know what you're talking about with the imperfections, my black v6 has those on the edges.


----------



## rjohnson_8ball (Jun 26, 2009)

I had a multi-cubie pop on my V6 once, and it took me awhile to figure out how to reassemble it. What I did was look carefully at the remaining, intact pieces.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Jun 26, 2009)

I've seen this happen with other cubes on these forums & on YouTube. But that way back after they first came out. RickCube already posted the link, but here's the video right here:
[YouTube]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/acbSydMHeZ0&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/acbSydMHeZ0&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YouTube]
I recommend you take out these pieces as shown in the image below.

Then you should be able to follow my tutorial. But it might be tricky to get those green pieces back in at the top. After you get it together, you should probably contact Verdes Innovations & tell them what happened, even though you fixed. Just so they know so they're aware of it.

Also, if you can figure it out, upload another a picture of what your cube then looks like & I can make a quick little video on what to do. It would be no trouble, I'd be glad to help.

Also, as for the oily stuff, if you want to get rid of it, watch this video:
[YouTube]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/KEHErX7MZ0M&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/KEHErX7MZ0M&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YouTube]

As for the air bubbles, those are mold bumps under the stickers. You could sand down the pieces if you want (I'd use a razor blade) if you want to replace the stickers in the future.


----------



## panyan (Jun 26, 2009)

^legend


----------



## StachuK1992 (Jun 26, 2009)

Hmm...I wonder whose videos those are...

It's funny how both Pi and Monkey really started posting around the same time here.


----------



## Me Myself & Pi (Jun 26, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> It's funny how both Pi and Monkey really started posting around the same time here.



lol, I guess it is. But I've had an account for a long time. I just haven't started using it until now. & just by coincidence, MonkeyDude did the same started too.


----------



## cookingfat (Jun 27, 2009)

Me Myself & Pi said:


> I've seen this happen with other cubes on these forums & on YouTube. But that way back after they first came out. RickCube already posted the link, but here's the video right here:
> [YouTube]<object width="560" height="340"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/acbSydMHeZ0&hl=en&fs=1&"></param><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true"></param><param name="allowscriptaccess" value="always"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/acbSydMHeZ0&hl=en&fs=1&" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowscriptaccess="always" allowfullscreen="true" width="560" height="340"></embed></object>[/YouTube]
> I recommend you take out these pieces as shown in the image below.
> 
> ...



Thanks so much, I've got it back together now. I managed to get those green ones back in and yes it was tricky. 

I will contact Verdes just to let them know. 

Maybe I will mod the V6, it feels pretty crappy at the moment


----------



## 4Chan (Jun 28, 2009)

Hmmm, i too had this happen to me. Ive bought 2 6x6s, one was fine, the other was disassembled.

I used david calvo vivas' page, after the cubes were newly released in June or July last year. 

If it hasnt been answered already, the oily stuff is what separates the plastic from the mold. From what i understand its silicone, but a different form of it.


----------

